# critique



## mbb (Oct 8, 2017)

hi
can anyone recommend a free critique site, the 2 thinks i always need to know are what tweaks are needed to bring the best out in a photo, and which photos may appeal to potential buyers [before i go and put them all up on Etsy] although i daresay i''ll learn the latter in time
thanks


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 8, 2017)

Try the Luminous Landscape forum...

Tony Jay


----------



## mbb (Oct 8, 2017)

thanks , will head over there now


----------



## mbb (Oct 8, 2017)

unfortunately u need a c/card to get anywhere on that site, so am still looking


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 8, 2017)

mbb said:


> unfortunately u need a c/card to get anywhere on that site, so am still looking


No that is not true.
The forums are open and free - and that is what you want.

Tony Jay


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 9, 2017)

Not sure why this forum could not have such a section; the idea of a 'show your edits' section was considered but ...  . However members will need a thicker skin than those on Face(less)book . 
So many cannot handle the honest truth that their photos and editing is  or at least not perfect. 
Maybe Victoria is too clever to get into those 'hurt my feelings' dramas; and I don't blame her for that!


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

thanks ,will return there and look, i assume u dont have to be a member of the site cause thats the stumbling block with  CC's


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

ok, just looked again and u cant log in to the forum without membership which is paid [but cheap]. the thing is when theyve just started charging and its that cheap it [$1 pm] it probably means they are just sticking their toes into the water to see how much people are willing to pay, then upping the price.

ive seen such sites in the past and could probably find them again but would prefer a recommendation as forums can have many problems.

i'd like to think im too practical to worry about needing a thick skin, anyway i'm not going to be buying my own work, the people out there [criticisms and all] are, hopefully


----------



## davidedric (Oct 9, 2017)

Have a look at Cambridge in Colour. Cambridge in Colour Forums  and see what you think.

Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 9, 2017)

mbb said:


> it probably means they are just sticking their toes into the water to see how much people are willing to pay, then upping the price.


It probably doesn't. I suspect that it's a way to keep the spammers out, or at least to mightily discourage them.


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> It probably doesn't. I suspect that it's a way to keep the spammers out, or at least to mightily discourage them.


ahh, hadn't thought of that. yes


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

davidedric said:


> Have a look at Cambridge in Colour. Cambridge in Colour Forums  and see what you think.
> 
> Dave



just had a look, my favorite technical photo site too. for some reason id completely forgotten about their forums, it seems they run continuous comps with critique afterwards. just waiting for my new email confirmation and i will enter a comp...thanks.

am still interested in other critique sites


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 9, 2017)

Good luck, most sites tend to be "Good job" echo chambers of mutual support; getting real thoughtful critique is tough.  If you find good sights, please come back and mention it here.


----------



## davidedric (Oct 9, 2017)

That's why I mentioned Cambridge in Colour.  In general, if you are clear about what you are trying to achieve with your image, you will get constructive feedback .

Dave


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Good luck, most sites tend to be "Good job" echo chambers of mutual support; getting real thoughtful critique is tough.  If you find good sights, please come back and mention it here.


yes i bet they are, but id settle for some grumpy sod who is knowledgeable in such matters and whos main event of the day is to pull apart someones image. after all its not like im going have to see him face to face. when i was a kid our photo club had a traveling/guest competition guy who did that in bulk. the club fired him in the end


----------



## mbb (Oct 9, 2017)

davidedric said:


> That's why I mentioned Cambridge in Colour.  In general, if you are clear about what you are trying to achieve with your image, you will get constructive feedback .
> 
> Dave


yeah soon as they let me in, waiting for conformation email


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 9, 2017)

davidedric said:


> Have a look at Cambridge in Colour. Cambridge in Colour Forums  and see what you think.
> 
> Dave


thanks for sharing; never seen or heard of that mob so will be looking in.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 9, 2017)

mbb said:


> ok, just looked again and u cant log in to the forum without membership which is paid [but cheap]. the thing is when theyve just started charging and its that cheap it [$1 pm] it probably means they are just sticking their toes into the water to see how much people are willing to pay, then upping the price.
> 
> ive seen such sites in the past and could probably find them again but would prefer a recommendation as forums can have many problems.
> 
> i'd like to think im too practical to worry about needing a thick skin, anyway i'm not going to be buying my own work, the people out there [criticisms and all] are, hopefully


There is something wrong here.
I am a member of Luminous Landscape and it does not cost me a cent.
The $1 a month thing is for access to paid content that does NOT include the forum.
The forum has ALWAYS been free.

Tony Jay


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> There is something wrong here.
> I am a member of Luminous Landscape and it does not cost me a cent.
> The $1 a month thing is for access to paid content that does NOT include the forum.
> The forum has ALWAYS been free.
> ...


Out of curiousity I went to the forums and clicked register and got the $1/mo requirement also. 

There's a very clear statement 

FREE - User Forum. One of the most read user forums on the internet
but I tried a bunch of register buttons without finding a way to get anything free.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> Out of curiousity I went to the forums and clicked register and got the $1/mo requirement also.
> 
> There's a very clear statement
> 
> ...


I will investigate further...

Tony Jay


----------



## davidedric (Oct 10, 2017)

So far as I know, anyone can browse the forums for free, but to post you have to register and pay your $1 a month.

Dave


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2017)

That has never been the case - like I said I have NEVER paid a cent and I post regularly on the forum!

Tony Jay


----------



## mbb (Oct 10, 2017)

Ian.B said:


> thanks for sharing; never seen or heard of that mob so will be looking in.


yes u'll like them , the tech articles are very clearly written and go into depth


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2017)

I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.

I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...

Tony Jay


----------



## mbb (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.
> 
> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...
> ...





Tony Jay said:


> I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.
> 
> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...
> ...


i tried that first


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2017)

mbb said:


> i tried that first


Unfortunately, I cannot troubleshoot this problem using my computers.
Luminous Landscape knows that I am already registered so I cannot go through the process to figure out what the problem is...

Tony Jay


----------



## mbb (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.
> 
> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...
> ...


have just tried again at this page Luminous Landscape Forum - Index and its the same thing,

$1 / Month ( Billed $12/yearly *USD )

* Payment Method*
We use Stripe to process credit card payments on our site. Your credit card information is never saved on our site. All card numbers are encrypted on disk with AES-256. Click here for more information on security

* All subscriptions are recurring by default, but you can disable this once you have placed your subscription from your account page.


----------



## mbb (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.
> 
> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...
> ...


----------



## tspear (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony,

I was curious so I went through the website. Registration always takes you to the annual membership.
You may want to let the owner know...

Tim


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...



Could you share the link?   I hunted quite a bit, curious both for the question, and also for a site to give good critiques, without finding it.

Though the other issue (back to the topic) that's relevant, is that any genre specific photography makes it even harder to get critiques on point.  Sports, concert, product, aerial, landscape (etc)... all have criteria that while still subjective make critiquing them each a bit unique.  The less your genre is represented in an online forum the more difficult it is to get feedback.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony Jay said:


> I have confirmed with Chris Sanderson, one of the owners and moderators of the Luminous Landscape site that the forum is free - no money needs to change hands.
> 
> I think the problem may be that people are trying to access the main site rather than the forum.
> Try to go the forum - there is a link - and register from there...
> ...


Tony, you might try asking him to provide a link that allows registering without paying. I've looked, and I can't find it.

Not saying there isn't one, but if there is it's well hidden.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 10, 2017)

This is a direct quote from Chris Sanderson regarding joining the forum: "*Basically a new Forum & Site user would simply ignore the 'Subscribe' requests and continue through the 'Create Account' registration process.*"

Thats it!

Tony Jay


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Oct 10, 2017)

That worked, but it certainly wasn't intuitive.


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 11, 2017)

Hal P Anderson said:


> That worked, but it certainly wasn't intuitive.


Agreed!

Tony Jay


----------

